# Comment installer Oracle sur Mac ?



## magiciendoz (13 Janvier 2009)

Bonjour,


Après avoir cherché sur le net je m'en remet à vous pour mon problème :


J'ai besoin de tester des requêtes SQL sous Oracle. Je voudrais l'installer sur mon mac (intel CORE DUO sous Tiger) mais je ne sais pas comment faire. Je n'en ai besoin que pour une utilisation locale.

Je ne comprend même pas quels sont les différentes distribution d'Oracle (l'instant client, la Database release etc...). J'ai essayé tant bien que mal d'installer la 9i mais ça n'a pas fonctionné.


Alors est ce que quelqu'un peut m'aider et m'indiquer un tuto facile à lire (même en anglais) pour moi. Merci en tout cas de m'avoir lu


----------



## dmo95 (14 Janvier 2009)

Très bonne quéstion, je suis preneur pour une démarche relativement simple...


----------



## grumff (15 Janvier 2009)

Les démarches relativement simples et Oracle, c'pas toujours compatible. =)


----------



## olof (15 Janvier 2009)

Tu as la doc officielle d'install ici :

http://download.oracle.com/docs/html/B13954_01/toc.htm

Sinon, je pense qu'avec Google tu devrais facilement trouver, non ?

Attention, la version la plus récente qui tourne sous OS X est la 10g release 1...


----------



## magiciendoz (16 Janvier 2009)

En fait avant de venir ici j'ai épuisé Google...

Mais toutes les docs que j'ai trouvé (dont celle que tu m'envoies olof) demandent Mac OS X Server. Alors que je n'ai que la version familiale.

La 10g fonctionne sur Panther et je n'ai que Tiger encore.

en fait j'ai suivi cette doc et le terminal me dit qu'il ne reconnait pas SQLplus...

:hein: :hein:

Merci en tout cas d'avoir lu 




> When you have downloaded the database, you will need to create a user and a group to own the database files and the daemon processes. Open a terminal window, and type the following commands, entering your password when prompted:
> 
> shell$ sudo mkdir /Users/oracle
> shell$ sudo nicl . -create /groups/dba passwd "*"
> ...


----------



## Marcus (18 Janvier 2009)

j'avais il y a quelques années de ca, installé Oracle sur un Mac, mais c'etait effectivement sur MacOS X Server. La doc etait dispo sur le site d'Oracle.
Mais a mon avis il te faudra un macos x server car il y a de la configuration a faire dans tous ce qui est service web de memoire.


----------



## magiciendoz (19 Janvier 2009)

Ah la la !!!

Bon je préfère finalement me dire que c'est impossible comme ça je vais plus perdre mon temps à chercher ! Merci pour tes conseils Marcus.

Je suis au moins pas le seul dans ce cas 

Merci d'avoir lu !


----------

